# Bulova moon watch Bracelet edition on aftermarket straps



## Habu968

Hello all,

I was able to get the moon watch bracelet version a few months ago and am very pleased with it. However, I really wanted the strap version. I am considering trying to trade it but before I did, I wanted to get some impressions and any pics of those that have put a strap on the bracelet version of this watch. Any info on the strap and how it is working out is much appreciated. 

Why bulova did this I do not know, but it is what it is. 

So let me know what straps you have on your bracelet version..............


----------



## Gryffindor

Bracelet version on a nylon velcro Bandrband. I love it because it fills out the look for the 20mm strap vs. the wide case, and because you can get them in short, medium, or long length.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave61

I've been able to fit a number of straps on my bracelet edition. Some work with straight links, but with curved links, you can fit just about anything. I even got mesh to work.

Carbon fiber aftermarket strap










Bond Nato










Mesh


----------



## wongthian2

by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## config

Nice!


----------



## Ron521

Is there enough clearance on the bracelet model for OTHER aftermarket bracelets such as the SuperEngineer type from Geckota or Strapcode?



javadave61 said:


> I've been able to fit a number of straps on my bracelet edition. Some work with straight links, but with curved links, you can fit just about anything. I even got mesh to work.
> 
> Carbon fiber aftermarket strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bond Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mesh


----------



## javadave61

Ron521 said:


> Is there enough clearance on the bracelet model for OTHER aftermarket bracelets such as the SuperEngineer type from Geckota or Strapcode?


The mesh bracelet on mine above was very tight. So I really couldn't say. But I fear they wouldn't fit.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Betty

I've used thin spring bars on mine, you can get them at a good juweler. Those are strong, but thin (appr. half the thickness of regular spring bars). I could get a Zuludiver Nato through without a fuzz and I can easely interchange Nato straps now.


----------



## Shogun506

Seems to be an old thread but I have to say on my bracelet edition I was just changing the straps today and I couldn't even get a regular NATO in there with quite thin springbars. I just ordered some curved ones from Amazon as per other threads and I am quite sure that will solve the problem.


----------



## Jeff_T

I used to have the bracelet edition of this watch and the Chinese version of the super engineer just fit. There was very little clearance, slightly thicker spring bars and it might not have fit.

For thick NATOs I used curved spring bars, and installed them with the strap in place.

I've since sold the watch, but I do consider rebuying it from time to time. Just look at that dial! If I ever do, I'd go with the strap version next time to make strap changing easier.


----------

